# 05.11.2010: Neues vom DAV, Fischereitag Brandenburg/Berlin, Fortbildungsveranstaltung



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2010)

*05.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV​*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

von der Internetseite unseres Verbandes www.anglerverband.com 
sind zwei neue Beiträge über den Fischereitag des Landesfischereiverbandes Brandenburg/Berlin und die Fortbildungsveranstaltung des Instituts für Binnenfischerei in Seddin unter der Rubrik "Gewässerökologie" abrufbar:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=127&Itemid=136

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Philipp Freudenberg


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: 05.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Und bevor mir wieder Streitabsicht vorgeworfen wird:
Man wird sich ja zu den Quellen Gedanken machen dürfen, wenn sie schon in diesem Thread veröffentlicht werden.


			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die offenen Regelungen zum Friedfischangeln ohne
> Fischereischein in Brandenburg wurden allein 3.500 Fischereiabgabemarken mehr verkauft.



3500 mehr seit 1.August 2006. Das ist doch endlich mal eine konkrete Zahl. Vergleicht man diese mit den Zahlen der Brandenburger Behörde, mit den Zuwachsraten der ausgegeben Fischereiabgabemarken von 20% im Jahr folglich Verdopplung seit 1.August 2006 (1,2^4 = 2,07) hieße das, dass es am 1.August 2006 3500/1,07= 3271 Angler in BRB gab 
Hätte man wahrscheinlich mehr vermutet und die Zahlen der Behörde sind nun endgültig als falsch erwiesen.
Wobei natürlich auch die Frage bleibt, wie die 3500 zustande kommen, denn


			
				 BRB Behörde schrieb:
			
		

> Eine getrennte Erfassung von Fischereiabgabemarken für "Friedfischangler" gegenüber den Anglern mit Fischereischein ist nicht praktikabel und wird deshalb nicht gemacht.


#c

Die anderen Themen aus den Links wie Aal-Besatz, Kormoran, Umsetzung Wasserschutzrichtlinie, ... in Brandenburg, haben ja nur bedingt mit gesamtdeutscher Angelpolitik in den Verbänden zu tun.
Allerdings schon witzig, dass nun ausgerechnet der NICHT europäische Waschbär ein Freund der Angler sein soll, weil er Kormorannester plündert. Der Wäschbär gehört mMn. bekämpft, wo es nur geht. Ihn als Kormoranfeind jetzt gutzuheißen, wäre die falsche Lösung. Man weiß ja, was in Australien rausgekommen ist, als zum Kampf gegen "Zuckerrohrpflanzen schädigende Käfer" Kröten importiert wurden.

mfg
#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. November 2010)

*AW: 05.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Demohamster, Du hast in Deiner Rechnung vergessen das sich auch Berliner und andere Umlandbewohner den Friedfischschein mit Abgabemarke holen können. Von daher kannste Deine Rechnung verwerfen, da man die 3500 nicht nur auf BRB Angler beziehen kann .... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (5. November 2010)

*AW: 05.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Demohamster, Du hast in Deiner Rechnung vergessen das sich auch Berliner und andere Umlandbewohner den Friedfischschein mit Abgabemarke holen können. Von daher kannste Deine Rechnung verwerfen, da man die 3500 nicht nur auf BRB Angler beziehen kann ....
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Würde ja meine Vermutung noch mehr stützen, dass die Zahlen Quatsch sind *g*.  Fande die 3500 für BRB schon viel zu klein .. dass da jetzt auch noch Berliner mit drinstecken, oh je. Muss man ja Angst bekommen, dass durch die Erleichterungen der Angelbedingungen bald weniger Leute angeln gehen. :#2:


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. November 2010)

*AW: 05.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> dass die Zahlen Quatsch sind




Sicher sind die Zahlen Unsinn .... 

Gruß Toxe


----------

